# Bekomme weißen Rand nicht weg!



## Master1991 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

bin Anfänger mit PS und versuche grade ein DVD Cover zu machen:

http://dxpics.dxnetwork.de/archiv.html?bild=209&bild_name=bildjpg2TIQJ.jpg

Hat soweit auch ganz gut geklappt, nur das Problem ist. Das die Originaldateien alle einen weißen Hintergrund hatten. Und ich in dem DVD Programm zwar Einstellen kann das "weiß" transparent dargestellt werden soll, aber dann bleiben diese unschönen Räner über.

Also muss ich wohl das komplette Cover in Photoshop erst fertig machen nur wie:

http://dxpics.dxnetwork.de/archiv.html?bild=210&bild_name=bild2jpgYFIO0.jpg

Da sieht man wie es eigendlich aussieht, mit Ebeneneffekten klappt es nicht =( wird durchsichtig oder sowas in der Art.

Wie bekomme ich nun NUR das Logo ohne den weißen Rand/Rahmen auf den Hintergrund?


MfG

Ps1: Ist das eigendlich akzeptabel so, oder würdet ihr Grundlegend was ändern?

Ps2: Ich habe versucht in der Platzierten Dbz ebene den Kontrast zu ändern aber diese Funktion ist grau hinterlegt? Wieso geht das nicht?


----------



## janoc (11. Januar 2008)

Bemüh die Suchfunktion mal mit "Freistellen"


----------



## LRK (11. Januar 2008)

Mahlzeit.
Es gibt einen ganzen Haufen Möglichkeiten, Bildelemente sauber aus einem Bild herrauszuholen. Da die weisse Farbe des Hintergrundes aber auch im Logo selbst vorkommt, solltest du von einer Farbauswahl absehen. Eine einfache, wenn auch nicht wirklich akkurate Methode, bietet das Magnetic Lasso Tool/Magnetisches Lasso, ein Auswahlwerkzeug, mit dem Du an der Außenkante entlangfährst während Photoshop versucht die Kontur zu erkennen und zu verfolgen. Ich empfehle dabei die Frequenz auf das Maximum von 100 zu stellen und natürlich solltest du das Logo während dieses Arbeitsschrittes möglichst vergrößert darstellen lassen um genauer arbeiten zu können.


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Januar 2008)

Master1991 hat gesagt.:


> Ps2: Ich habe versucht in der Platzierten Dbz ebene den Kontrast zu ändern aber diese Funktion ist grau hinterlegt? Wieso geht das nicht?



Doppelklick auf die Ebene. Dann sollte das eigentliche Bild weiter bearbeitbar sein.


Alex


----------



## Master1991 (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Tipps.

Ich musste gar nicht im Maskierungsmodus oder mit den Lassos arbeiten es ging viel leichter.

Ich habe mit Photoshop "Farbe ersetzen" gemacht. Dadurch habe ich die weiße Farbe durch schwarze ersetzt, danac habe ich mit den Schnellauswahlwerkzeug den schwarzen Bereich entfernt. Ging echt einfach=)

Und die ebene musste ich bloß Rastern zum bearbeiten.


Nun noch eine letzte Frage:

DVD1 ist fertig, aber ist sie auch gut? Kann/soll ich noch etwas ändern?

http://dxpics.dxnetwork.de/archiv.html?bild=217&bild_name=bildjpg9BGDD.jpg


Danke für eure schnelle Hilfe

MfG


----------



## Alexander Groß (12. Januar 2008)

Mir gefällt es gar nicht. Das Logo ist gegen seinen Ursprung verzerrt. Die blaue Schrift ist kaum zu lesen da der Ebeneneffekt Relief zu stark ist.

Insgesamt sieht es alles etwas zu blurry aus.


Alex

PS: Für was ist denn das FSK Label drauf?
PPS: Der Doppelklick wäre die bessere Wahl gewesen anstatt zu rastern


----------



## Master1991 (12. Januar 2008)

Ok, das ist dann Geschmackssache. Ich habs halt erstmal nicht besser hinbekommen.

Wie kann man denn das ganze etwas schärfer bekommen?

Das FSK Logo ist drauf damit es etwas mehr wie eine "richtige" DVD aussieht.

Wie würdest du es denn machen/Was soll ich anders machen?

Ich finde den Ebeneneffekt Relief gar nicht, habe die Schrift nach einen Tutorial erstellt.


mfG


----------



## Master1991 (13. Januar 2008)

Naja, da das erste wohl nicht so gut geworden ist, versuche ich nun grad noch mal ein zweites.


Habe nun ein Problem:

http://www.drweb.de/photoshop-texteffekte/explosiv.shtml

http://www.drweb.de/photoshop-texteffekte/magie.shtml

Eine von den beiden Schriften würde ich gernen nehmen. Bekomme das alles auch soweit hin.

NUR: Das muss man immer auf schwarzem Hintergrund haben, was ich ja nicht will,

Wie bekomme ich im Nachhinein den schwarzen Hintergund wieder weg?

MfG


----------



## Alexander Groß (13. Januar 2008)

Auf welchem Hintergrund willst du es denn?


Alex


----------



## Master1991 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi,

hab mal die PSD Datei hochgeladen. Da kannste ja den Hintergund und den Rest am besten sehen=). (PS CS3)

http://rapidshare.de/files/38296504/DVD-2.psd.html

Falls das nicht in Ordnung ist mach ich nen Screenshot.


MfG


Ps: Solltest du andere Vorschläge zur Schrift haben oder auch zum Hintergrund, ich höre gerne=)


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Januar 2008)

Mach mal lieber einen Screenshot ich habs nicht so mit rapidshare 


Alex


----------



## Master1991 (14. Januar 2008)

http://dxpics.dxnetwork.de/archiv.html?bild=227&bild_name=bild1jpgZYCQT.jpg

hier=) ... bitte der Screenshot


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Januar 2008)

Da muß ich dich enttäuschen die in deinen Links gezeigten Effekte funktionieren immer nur auf Reduzierten Ebenen. Diese sollten auch einfarbig sein. Auf dein Bild trifft das nicht zu. Bedenke auch das die oben erwähnten Effekte auf so einem unruhigen Hintergrund völlig untergehen würden.


Alex


----------



## Master1991 (14. Januar 2008)

Nicht schlimm....

ist der Hintergund denn schon mal besser als der Letzte?

Kannst du vll was empfehlen wie man am besten die Schrift gestaltet?

Ebeneneffekte oder wie würdest du es machen?


Danke schonmal=)


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Januar 2008)

Du formulierst zu allgemein. Konkretisiere dein Fragen dann kann man besser helfen.


Alex


----------



## Master1991 (14. Januar 2008)

Naja ich möchte halt gerne dieses DVD Cover haben.

Und das erste war ja nun nicht so gut. Ich denke der Hintergrund des zweiten ist schonmal besser und "blurry" sieht das bild auch nur im jpg format aus. In PS geht es noch.

Naja und meine Frage ist jetzt halt. Wie bekomme ich eine "Schrift" hin die auf dem Hintergund gut zur Geltung kommt.

Die vom ersten Versuch konnte man ja ebenfalls nicht gut lesen.

Ich suche jetzt alt eine gutaussehende Schrift für den Hintergrund. Bzw möchte eine erstellen und weiß nicht genau wie ich das anstellen soll.

MfG


----------



## Alexander Groß (14. Januar 2008)

Ich sehe bei dir ausser dem Dragonball Logo noch keine Schrift. Probier doch enfach mal aus. Mach vielleicht eine dunkle Außenkontur auf die Schrift damit sie sich besser vom Hintergrund abgrenzen kann.


Alex


----------



## Master1991 (14. Januar 2008)

Gut....ich werde einfach mal ein bisschen rummprobieren mit den Ebeneneffekten.

Sollten noch Fragen auftauchen, schreib ich einfach noch mal=)

Danke schon mal

MfG


----------

